# How to tame a scared (scarred?) pigeon



## beazors

I took in a pigeon recently that had been found at my school. The person who emailed us (in biology) told us it was "tame," to the extent that the police officer who found it could pick it up.

When I first saw the pigeon, it was scared of my hands--instinctive, I know--but I managed to hold it and pet it for a couple of minutes and after that it would let me pet it if it was just standing there (and wouldn't run away from my hand).

A few days ago I tried to fit it with a pigeon diaper of sorts, and the experience seems to have been terrible. The bird now growls and hits my hand with its wing if I approach it from the wrong angle (from the side). It even has started 'biting' me (though not hard) where previously it would never attempt to peck or bite.

I can, however, still pet it if I slowly put my hand in and approach the bird from the top (patting its head and back). The bird still will occasionally growl and hit me with its wings if I'm moving things in the cage and come too near it, so I'd appreciate any advice you may have as to how to reverse the damage.

I should've built up some trust with the bird before I put it through that stressful experience...but perhaps its trust would be shattered, anyway. I'd like to tame it as much as possible, and for now I'm trying to take it slow (just petting, no holding). So, how do I begin to get a frightened bird to trust me?


----------



## goga82

why did u take that pigeon?
is it injured?
whats wrong with it?
why would u wanna put a diaper on a feral pigeon???
why was that pigeon in your school?
why didnt u release it ..if it walked in the school? 
seems to me that you took a grown feral pigeon that just wandered inside of the school???? and u trying to tame it???
that bird doesnt belong in captivity ...specially not with the diaper??//
i dont get this post?
why did u ...or better yet how did u end up getting the bird and why..and im asing again whats wrong with it?
OMG


----------



## John_D

Hi

Generally, if a pigeon is easily able to be picked up it is either because it is tame (or at least quite familiar with humans) _or_ because it is sick/injured and cannot escape. Is the pigeon able to fly? I am assuming so, as you mention the diaper. Is that one of the purpose-designed diapers like 'PG wear'? I can't advise on them, as I just take the poop as it comes if I have pigeons inside.

Most pigeons I've met dislike hands, probably because they see them as threatening 'creatures'. Most of our rescue birds dislike touching or any movement that suggests attack (from their point of view) or capture. When a pigeon has his own quarters, a nestbox, cage or whatever, then that becomes his territory and the instinct is to defend it against any intrusion. That can happen even with a pigeon who is otherwise quite amicable with us.

Does the pigeon have a band on its leg for ID?

John


----------



## Kailey lane

i dont know the full story here but i can weigh in about the diaper.both of my pigeons that lives and were raised and born indoors wear pg wear poop containment diapers/suit so i dont have poop all over my house ,as my pigeons need to be flying the house for exercise


----------



## Jaysen

goga82 said:


> why did u take that pigeon?
> is it injured?
> whats wrong with it?
> why would u wanna put a diaper on a feral pigeon???
> why was that pigeon in your school?
> why didnt u release it ..if it walked in the school?
> seems to me that you took a grown feral pigeon that just wandered inside of the school???? and u trying to tame it???
> that bird doesnt belong in captivity ...specially not with the diaper??//
> i dont get this post?
> why did u ...or better yet how did u end up getting the bird and why..and im asing again whats wrong with it?
> OMG


A day or two ago you criticized a person for _not_ taking a pigeon in Brooklyn. Now you are criticizing a person who is _trying to help_. Which is it, should folks help when they think a pigeon needs it or not?

The person in Brooklyn may never help a pigeon again. I wouldn't blame them after the reception that we gave them. Maybe we should just thank folks for what the _concern they have_ shown instead of criticizing them for it.


----------



## jeff houghton

First and foremost thanks for taking the pigeon in.The diaper AS YOU CALL IT PROBABLY WASNT THE BEST IDEA BUT THE IMPORTANT THING IS THE PIGEON IS IN SAFE AND CARING HANDS..iT SOUNDS LIKE A FERAL TO ME AND MY CONCERN WOULD BE HOW EASILY CAUGHT IT WAS.i WOULD SUGGEST A VISIT TO YOUR VETS WOULD BE THE WAY TO GO TO HAVE IT CHECKED OUT FOR POSSIBLE ILLNESS.IF IT IS A FERAL THE TRUST ISSUE IS IRELEVANT AS IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE WARY OF YOU.NOT ALL HUMANS ARE AS CARING AS YOU.wHAT ARE HIS POOPS LIKE AND IS HE EATING AND DRINKING?has HE ANY VISIBLE INJURIES?aRE YOU ABLE TO GENTLY CHECK DOWN HIS THROAT FOR CHEESY LIKE GROWTHS? HIS THROAT SHOULD BE A CLEAR PINKY COLOR .uNTIL SUCH A TIME YOU CAN SEE A VET KEEP IN SECURE , WARM ,WITH ACCESS TO SEED AND WATER.WELL DONE AND GOOD SAVE.


----------



## beazors

Hi All,

The pigeon had a band on its leg but the animal care staff at my school (this is a university) is familiar with pigeon organizations, owns a pigeon, and searched for weeks to find out where this band was from. I sent her an email before she had finished the search, saying I would take it in if she couldn't find the original owner or get a different owner.

Sure enough, she ended up contacting me when her search (and asking around the biology department) turned up nothing. I then went about finding a suitable cage and bought supplies. I went to visit the pigeon before finalizing my decision, and as I said, it was not as "tame" as I anticipated. But it seemed to calm over the first period that we interacted, and I felt confident that it had in fact been around, and taken care of by, humans. It is not feral.

I have no idea why the pigeon was at the school, but as you can probably surmise, there are not pigeons there typically so a police officer felt compelled to turn it in to the animal care people on campus. (He/She may also have realized that it had a band and was therefore not feral.)

Nothing is wrong with the bird in terms of injury. It seems healthy, save some parasites I saw while handling it. I tried the diaper so I could let the bird roam around our place without worrying about cleaning up after it. My instinct (I'm a biologist an animal lover, not a sadist) is to let it out as much as possible...so, in order for the pigeon to have reign over the house, I tried to make it so it wouldn't leave waste everywhere.

So far we have it in a large cage with a brick to perch on. I clipped its nails, which were somewhat overgrown, being careful not to cut the quick. I also clipped its feathers (this was when I thought it'd be roaming the house, but I don't want to try the diaper any time soon again). Anyway, I'm controlling the timing of feeding, as I've read food control is the only real way to tame a pigeon to any degree. I wish I could entice it with treats but this pigeon seems uninterested in Spanish peanuts or bread.

It's calm for the most part when I pet it, but as I said, if I put my hand too far to one side it'll get alarmed and strike with one wing while grunting. Thanks for all the responses and advice  And I do think a vet is the way to go. I am having trouble finding avian vets in my are but I'll keep looking.


----------



## Jaysen

If you post the band ID we might be able to help locate the owner.


----------



## beazors

It's SHU 1815 2010.


----------



## jeff houghton

You are doing a fine job welldone.You mentioned you clipped his wings so hes there to stay for a while if an owner isnt found as you are probably aware they will take a while to regrow.Well he sounds as if hes being well looked after.Hes lucky to have landed in your hands.Jeff


----------



## goga82

Jaysen said:


> A day or two ago you criticized a person for _not_ taking a pigeon in Brooklyn. Now you are criticizing a person who is _trying to help_. Which is it, should folks help when they think a pigeon needs it or not?
> 
> The person in Brooklyn may never help a pigeon again. I wouldn't blame them after the reception that we gave them. Maybe we should just thank folks for what the _concern they have_ shown instead of criticizing them for it.


this dude never mentioned pigeon is sick.. nor he mentioned that he belongs to someone..all i got from his post is that he trying to put a diaper on a wild (NOT TAME) pigeon
i see that u doint some inverstigation about my posts..
what u should have investigated is the dude in brooklyn left a sick pigeon that was being kicked around by the kids..... he left him.....he could have moved him to a different location...
now he might never take a pigeon in.. he never did in the first place...
Go ahead spy on me  i love that  

this more seems like a healthy pigeons being caught
dahhhhhhhhhhh

and this one wants to put a diaper on a pigeon... he trimmed the wings... and controling his food.. ( making him starve so pigeon could like him when he does come up with food ) 
hahaah thats abuse....and you tellin me somethin 
hahah

and im always in the mood


----------



## beazors

In no way am I making him starve. Please don't accuse me of being some random idiot who has every intention of hurting a wild animal. As I said, I am a biologist with bird experience (albeit, not pigeon experience). That's why I'm here. I wouldn't be here if I didn't care. Seriously, if you read my posts I don't think most people would assume my intentions were bad. I feel like you took what you could from the posts (and what wasn't in them) and created the worst possible character in your head (to be me).

Allow me to reiterate and clarify: This is a tame pigeon. He is fed multiple times a day (by "controlling his food" I mean I give him 20 minutes at a time, making sure I'm there when the pigeon is being fed so it will associate food with me). I clipped the wings so the pigeon would not hurt itself in my apartment when I let it out, not out of some sadistic mood or desire to keep him (see my posting of its band number). By "diaper" I don't mean a HUMAN diaper but the PGWear-type diaper many people here seem to like: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/birdwear-diapers-are-here-21642.html


----------



## mr squeaks

*Welcome to the site, Beazors!*

Unfortunately, sometimes people will post without waiting for more information or _politely_ asking questions about their concerns. Others can be just ignorant or trying to cause trouble. A site as large as this one seems to attract all kinds. Fortunately, our Moderators do their best and "trouble makers" can be banned. Hopefully, goga82 was just showing his/her concern and meant no disrespect. 

Not sure what your band means...don't remember seeing SHU before...may be a club name? I hope one of our members has a clue.

My MR. Squeaks was like your bird in the beginning. Once he healed from a badly broken wing, he became a different bird. However, nowadays, he has two modes: mate and daddy. He considers me his mate and is very loving. When he goes into daddy mode, sitting in his basket on an egg, he can be a holy terror if I come too close. He especially attacks bare feet! As mentioned, feet and hands can be the "enemy." 

Many pigeon loooove Safflower and Hemp seeds. You might try these as a trreat. 

I was one of the original testers of Boni's PGWear and can't say enough good things about her design! These diapers can be a godsend to those who allow their pigeons free reign in the house! However, in your case, you may wish to wait until your pij is calmer and more friendly before trying again. Actually, if the pij is healthy, the poops should be easy to pick up - even more so if dried! 

I feed my guys Kaytee Supreme for Columbres/Doves/Palomas from Petco. I also sometimes add some Conditioning Seeds or Grains & Greens seeds or Moulting seeds made for smaller birds like Parakeet. 

Some pigeons take more time to adjust - patience and time are the keys!

Would love to see a picture!

Have you decided on a name?

Sending ALL our BEST!

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## John_D

Hi beazors

Please ignore the ranting which, occasionally and almost inevitably, we may encounter here.

You're doing OK 

The training with feed is something I believe many fanciers do to get their birds to trap back into the loft after exercise time - let them out to fly before feeding, and 'rattle the corn can' so they will associate it with getting their food. They generally have a fairly strict regime, such as feeding twice a day, which would actually be a wild rock dove's natural routine. 

Our rescue pigeons in the aviary have access to food all day, but when it's time to change the food they most sertainly associate us with it. Even tho' it's the same stuff (apart from extra treats now and then) they get really excited about the 'new food' arriving 

John


----------



## Msfreebird

Welcome to PT Beazors 
We love pictures!


----------



## Jaysen

goga82 said:


> i see that u doint some inverstigation about my posts..
> what u should have investigated is the dude in brooklyn left a sick pigeon that was being kicked around by the kids..... he left him.....he could have moved him to a different location...
> now he might never take a pigeon in.. he never did in the first place...
> Go ahead spy on me  i love that


How is reading a post that is marked "new" spying? 

Let me ask you a few questions? Was the "dude" in Brooklyn capable of caring for a pigeon if they had picked it up? Might it be possible that they were a courier for the bank? Is it possible that this person is terrified of animals? Would it have been better to simply ignore the situation all together than to simply find an interested group? Given Beazor's case, would you have suggested that he should "leave the bird in the wild" if he thought it was sick?

You don't know the situation in Brooklyn and you don't know this one either. Stop making assumptions and accusations about people's actions and folks will be willing to do more. You obviously care about birds, try to recognize the expression of that same concern in others instead of focusing on mistakes. 

A very direct question for you. Why do you think I am looking for a fight? All I have said is that your approach is likely to offend the folks that are looking to help birds. Read Beazor's response to this thread, read responses in other "help" threads and you will see exactly what I mean. My suggestion is that folks in the "rescue" world be a little less aggressive in thinking that "common joe" will be able to do the same things that individuals like you would do. 

Beazor, Let me see if I can find anything else. I have a feeling that is a vanity band. Any chance of a photo?


----------



## Jaysen

beazors said:


> It's SHU 1815 2010.


Scottish Homing Union -- http://www.shuonline.co.uk/index.php

Young bird. Where are you located that you found one of these?


----------



## John_D

Scottish bands are SU.

John


----------



## Jaysen

Hmm... All the references to SHU bands are for the Scottish Homing Union. Also the 2010 format is more like AU/IF than this band.

I wonder if it isn't a stock AU/IF band but some of the numbers are unreadable. 

XX 2010 SHU 1815


----------



## John_D

Yeah, it's an odd one. Checked 2010 AU list and there's no club with code SHU, nearest in the list is 

Club Code:	J. *SHU*MWAY
Club Secretary: JIM SHUMWAY
City:	LOVELAND
State: CO 

Don't look to be an IF band either.

John


----------



## beazors

Here are photos. The first was sent around with an email to the biology people, the second was taken by me just a minute ago. Maybe someone can give me an idea as to what kind of pigeon it is? 

And as far as exercising the wings, is that what my pigeon is doing when it stands in one place and just flaps them? I know its wings can generate lift, since when it's out of the cage it does still manage to get >3' off the ground...so presumably it isn't trying to fly.

I and the animal staff person both thought it was the Scottish Homing Union, too, but then realized their bands were SU. I am in Maryland, USA--and I have no idea what a reasonable distance would be, but Scotland seems incredibly far.


----------



## beazors

Mr. Squeaks, I haven't given it a name yet--I'm not sure if it's a male or female, but I'm guessing female at this point. It's a yearling, it seems (band says 2010) and I've read it'll need to be 6-8 months old before you can tell sex from behavior.

Jaysen, there are no numbers that are unreadable, that I can tell. Here is a pic of the band (I didn't want to stress the pigeon out so I just took a pic without touching it). You can see the "5" of the "1815" and the "SHU 2010."


----------



## John_D

Nice looking bird. I'm not up on breeds, but it's some kind of fancy pigeon rather than a homer, which would probably explain why the band is not that of one of the national organizations. As Jaysen suggested, could be a 'vanity' band or it may refer to a fancy pigeon club somewhere near your area.

John


----------



## spirit wings

did you clip his wings? in one pic he has wing feathers and the other they look clipped. he does look thin..hope he gets fattend up with your good care..


----------



## Ede-bird

Lovely bird, thank you for helping. They do make wonderful companions. There alot of very helpful members here - take the good and ignore the unpleasant. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## [email protected]

Gorgeous bird! He looks like he has a ruff of feathers around his neck, anyone here know what breed? I've never seen a pigeon like that but wow.

Good for you bringing him or her in. And to whoever caught the bird to begin with, as this is NOT a feral and would have died outside.


----------



## John_D

beazors said:


> And as far as exercising the wings, is that what my pigeon is doing when it stands in one place and just flaps them? I know its wings can generate lift, since when it's out of the cage it does still manage to get >3' off the ground...so presumably it isn't trying to fly.


I was watching a little pigeon I have here do just that earlier. She was 'helicoptering' or doing 'pop-ups' for exercise. She has been confined to a hospital cage until then, as she has been poorly.

This is a short vid of a couple of ours after bathing, doing exercises (not far off the ground though) to help dry off

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52lHCIEIopo

John


----------



## beazors

[email protected] said:


> Good for you bringing him or her in. And to whoever caught the bird to begin with, as this is NOT a feral and would have died outside.


Yeah, the animal care staff person said the bird was hungry, could not forage for itself, and probably allowed the police officer to pick it up because it was trying to go to a human (with which it was presumably somewhat familiar) for help. Before I got a hold of it, it was eating a lot (according to the people who were taking care of it), and it still needs to fatten up some.

John D, thanks for the video. That looks very similar.  The pigeon is getting less and less aggressive, which is nice...seems that taking it slow is working. I made it a makeshift nest box today and it's already sleeping in it.


----------



## Jaysen

That looks like a vanity "snap together" that one of the guys in our club uses for his birds he isn't racing. Notice that the inner label isn't aligned all that well. The problem with these bands is that you can't trace them back if there is no phone number on them. 

One thing that is pretty certain, that is not a racing homer. It is probably a local bird. Google "pigeon club" and your town and try calling any one that turns up. They are likely to know whose bird that is.


----------



## Msfreebird

Where's Becky?! She'll know what breed that is


----------



## Jaysen

Wait. You are at a university. This bird might actually belong to a student. A pet from home that is probably not allowed in a dorm room. You might want to post a sign promising anonymity, the return of the bird at the end of the term, and visiting rights while the owner is on campus. 

If it is a pet from home someone might be heart broken right now.


----------



## Msfreebird

Was just looking at pictures and it almost looks like an "Archangel" with that little crest.


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, he/she's a "cutie," whatever the breed! With that band, someone had him/her at one time. 

BUT if the owner can't be found, well, Beazor, I hope you are willing to keep this little one!

Once your heart has been stolen by a pigeon, you will never be the same! AND, I don't believe in "accidents!"

John...your video was grrreat!! Loved it!

MR. Squeaks is a riot doing his helicoptering on the vinyl kitchen floor - around and around he goes with a wing and a half!!

Today, I watched Dom do what Hurly was doing! First time I've seen him flap so enthusiastically in place on the cat scratching post! He has a droopy wing and neurological problems. He's not a strong flyer, but one would never know watching him do his wing "exercise!!" 

Look forward to positive updates, Beazor!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## Victor

Welcome to our wonderful forum Beazors! You have beenn given some good direction here, so I just want to welcome you aboard. Shi, (Mr.Squeaks) well said indeed. It was not an "accident"!


----------



## fjwrt

Did anyone ever find the contact information for this band?


----------



## JM1120

Beautiful bird. Definitely not a homer though.


----------



## eddiebrown

*I agree*



Jaysen said:


> A day or two ago you criticized a person for not taking a pigeon in Brooklyn. Now you are criticizing a person who is trying to help. Which is it, should folks help when they think a pigeon needs it or not?
> 
> The person in Brooklyn may never help a pigeon again. I wouldn't blame them after the reception that we gave them. Maybe we should just thank folks for what the concern they have shown instead of criticizing them for it.
> 
> I completely agree!


----------



## Crobbins

Could someone tell me if it is possible to download a picture from an iPhone? I'm not sure how to use a ULR. Thanks in advance for the help.

Cj


----------

